# UH-72A Lakota



## JF3D (Jun 22, 2007)

Supposed to replace UH-1 and Oh-58 in the stateside assingments. A couple are at Irwin in Dustoff. Further Mil version development of the BK117 which came out of the BO-105 which is/was used as a scout recon bird by Germany. Caught a couple of trips in a BK. This is supposed to be better. Waiting to see it bombed up with HVAR and guns.  


UH-72A Light Helicopter - Made,Selected and Delivered for the Mission


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 22, 2007)

JF3D said:


> Supposed to replace UH-1 and Oh-58 in the stateside assingments. A couple are at Irwin in Dustoff. Further Mil version development of the BK117 which came out of the BO-105 which is/was used as a scout recon bird by Germany. Caught a couple of trips in a BK. This is supposed to be better. Waiting to see it bombed up with HVAR and guns.
> 
> 
> UH-72A Light Helicopter - Made,Selected and Delivered for the Mission




It wont completely replace the Huey. The Army has allready given out a contract to Bell for an upgraded Huey to be used in non tactical utility missions.

JF3D do you have an Army Aviation background? I was a Blackhawk Crewchief for 6 years before I got out last year.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 22, 2007)

I knew guys who worked on them (BK117) as medical ambulances. They hated them, used to call them "shakey."

No way will that every replace a Huey....


----------



## JF3D (Jun 22, 2007)

Negative unless you count riding in them. I was 12C5P Armor/Cav Officer in CP Casey, Korea and Ft Stewart, GA. Got out in '90, came back in as a 19D, did a tour in Bosnia with 1-104 CAV PAARNG and then transitioned to 31D and went to Iraq with 31st MP's from FT Campbell. Waiting on My Warrent packet.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 22, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeap certainly. The PAARNG replaced us when we were in Kosovo.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I wonder if thats why they are expanding the local Eurocopter manufacturer in Ft Erie they've been making them for a while


----------

